# Pullrite superslide



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

What a disaster. This 5th is turning out to be a bigger pain in the arse than I thought.

We bought our Rv in Fortworth a few weeks ago. So, Saturday morning we headed out to pick it up. First let me say, I stopped in at PPL a week ago to pick up the Capture plate for our trailer. The guy at the counter said here, this will fit any of them. I say sure because I have no idea.

Alright so, we get to the Rv dealer, go over the trailer, blah blah blah. I tell the guy that I need to install the Capture Plate real quick and we will be on our way. 

No problem he says. Oh yeah, there is a problem because the Capture Plate does NOT fit everything. My trailer included.

Well folks, w/o the Capture Plate, your screwed. Believe me, I still tried to pull it. Bam, crash, boom, bam bam bam and I turned around and went right back. 

Dude at the Rv place says, we don't have anything like that, the Truck accessory store on block away closed at noon. Camping world of BFE doesn't have any. So, i'm completely screwed.

So, back to Sugarland we come with NO trailer. I guess the highlight of the trip was going thru College Station and seeing Manzel looking for the rest of his *** that just got kicked by Bama.

:headknock:headknock


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Man. What a let down. I'd be real bummed if picking up a new trailer and had to leave the lot with nothing.....especially hundred of miles away.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Bummed out is putting it lightly.

Made the trip again yesterday. This time with a brand new 5th wheel. No more superslide for me.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Dead Wait said:


> What a disaster. This 5th is turning out to be a bigger pain in the arse than I thought.
> 
> We bought our Rv in Fortworth a few weeks ago. So, Saturday morning we headed out to pick it up. First let me say, I stopped in at PPL a week ago to pick up the Capture plate for our trailer. The guy at the counter said here, this will fit any of them. I say sure because I have no idea.
> 
> ...


I bought my PullRite Superslide from PPL about 4 weeks ago, they looked up my particular unit and sold me a capture plate that turned out to be the right one. I went tho Grand Rapids, MI to pick mine up no problems.

Sorry about your experience btw.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Congrats on the new rigs guys. Y'all sure know how to find the right 5th wheel, no matter how far away. We spent 5 hours at Terry Vaughn in Spring, Tx and THAT was a challenge. I bought a used Reese Elite months ago from a 2cooler. I was worried something may not be right since I aint never pulled a fiver before. In the end everything worked great.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

PPL did not sell you the universal capture plate that you add or remove shims to make fit your king pin. The universal capture plate works on most any 5er hitch up to 13 3/4 wide. It has shims to install so its the right size in width. I have the 18k which works great. I carry m capture plate with me because I have several friends who own 5th wheel campers and no tow vehicles, so I pull them around for them. Don't get discouraged, Call pullrite and tell them what you need and get a part number for the universal plate, then get one of their dealers to order it for you, You'll be glad you did. ITs such a good hitch and it takes the worry out of backing up and hitting your cab or breaking your back window.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

sferg, I did get the capture plate with the shims. That's what they sold me. I DID NOT fit. Problem solved though. The Pullrite is sitting in the garage, the new 5th wheel is in the truck. The trailer made it home just fine after that. 

I contacted Pullrite directly. Explained my problem to them. They want to see Number's from the trailer that do not exsist. I can't produce something that's not there. I gave them every number I could find off the trailer. Still, no help. 

So, I bought a new 5th wheel. I'm not bashing Pullrite by no means. I wish it would have worked out for me. Considering I bought it at a steal. But, i've cut my losses and moved on.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I use a PullRite SuperGlide in my truck. There are about a dozen different capture plates, so you have to ensure you get the right one for your kingpin. I've had 3 different 5th wheels with my SuperGlide and never had an issue. Best sliding hitch on the market, by far! :cheers:


----------

